# Permanent residency through DHA



## ColetteR (Jul 22, 2014)

has anyone else applied themselves through the DHA in London, UK and heard back on regards to their application being approved or declined?

I applied in March 2015 and had my interview the same day. I asked for a receipt/application reference number which I was told I didn't need one and would be emailed on the progress. I applied in section 27 'permanent residency through other grounds - family and relatives' and scared it's going to take much longer than those who applied through VFS. 

I just want an update on how long I could be waiting for, for a decision.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ColetteR said:


> has anyone else applied themselves through the DHA in London, UK and heard back on regards to their application being approved or declined?
> 
> I applied in March 2015 and had my interview the same day. I asked for a receipt/application reference number which I was told I didn't need one and would be emailed on the progress. I applied in section 27 'permanent residency through other grounds - family and relatives' and scared it's going to take much longer than those who applied through VFS.
> 
> ...


Hi Colette

The UK mission of the DHA has little to do with this except accepting your PR application. Any PR application goes back to Pretoria first to be adjudicated and then all the way back to where you applied from.

So you will need to contact the DHA in South Africa to follow up.


----------

